# CHISINAU, THE REPUBLIC OF MOLDOVA



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

Chisinau, read Kishinau, is the capital of the Republic Of Moldova! For more information http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republic_of_Moldova!

I found these photos on Google Earth, apparently I am a great fan of Google Earth and not getting any money for the free publicity !

Almost forgot http://belitesti.myminicity.com/ind or http://belitesti.myminicity.com. Visit my mini city and help develop it!








































































































































That's about it! Remember to visit http://belitesti.myminicity.com/ind or 
http://belitesti.myminicity.com! 

10x!!


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

Lots of commieblocks , but they look good.


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

The city also has a historic center or downtoawn, I just couldn't get pictures of that! Maybe I'll get back with more if I manage to find something! Overall, besides the commie blocks, Chisinau is a very nice city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks nice


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

really cool! very eastern european


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

It has something to do with the geographical area it's in!


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

A commie block paradise! looks delightfully depressing.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

It reminds me rather of Pyongyang.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

You're right, it looks like Pyongyang, but in this case Chisinau's economy is open thanks to the Comunism's ending.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

So interesting!


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

always wanted to see photos of this city!


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks interesting.

Holy...I've never heard of this place before!


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

harsh1802 said:


> Looks interesting.
> 
> Holy...I've never heard of this place before!


Our entire life is dedicated to accumulating knowledge! It's never to late to learn something new! You can't know it all, even when very interested in the subject! That's why I joined this forum, because you get to learn a lot!


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

Nikkodemo said:


> You're right, it looks like Pyongyang, but in this case Chisinau's economy is open thanks to the Comunism's ending.


I'm not sure what you mean but in Moldova now governing is a communist partie, and they are not that open minded! Most of the investments are of russian companies and the people are very poor! In fact, because Romania joined the EU, there have been quarrells between the two governments, incidents like not allowing romanian diplomats to enter the country and stuff like that! I think that says a lot about the regime in Moldova!


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

LOL
i have been there.
i think its such a scary city. but beautiful girls and warm people.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

yea, it seems a bit scary...


----------



## 177625 (Sep 22, 2002)

I like the large boulevards. Have seen better pics of this city, you seem to have focused too much on the commieblocks.

Would love to see some streetshots.


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

Edmundo said:


> I like the large boulevards. Have seen better pics of this city, you seem to have focused too much on the commieblocks.
> 
> Would love to see some streetshots.


Well, I will do my best to come up with something then!


----------



## nookie (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanx Bogdan!! familiar shots, brings back some of the memories i can remember


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

What is so scary about it?
Would you rather spend a night in Kishinev or in Detroit?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Commieblocks are so depressing  I am sure there are much better places to shoot in Chisinau


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

interesting place..


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Bessarabia - Moldavia - Moldova*

This is the city where my ancesters came from. About 115 years ago my great grandfather and great grandmother emigrated from what was then called Kishinev, Bessarabia. They were subjects of Czar Nicholas II. They loved their homeland and even created in New York City a social club (where drinks were served) for Bessarabians. They spoke Romanian, Russian, and Yiddish ... and learned English. Fortunately for them, however, they came to America just before the terrible pogroms took place when so many Jews were killed in the early twentieth century. The pogroms notwithstanding, when I was growing up I was always told that Bessarabian/Moldavian/Moldovan people were known for being friendly, happy, good natured people.


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

phillybud said:


> This is the city where my ancesters came from. About 115 years ago my great grandfather and great grandmother emigrated from what was then called Kishinev, Bessarabia. They were subjects of Czar Nicholas II. They loved their homeland and even created in New York City a social club (where drinks were served) for Bessarabians. They spoke Romanian, Russian, and Yiddish ... and learned English. Fortunately for them, however, they came to America just before the terrible pogroms took place when so many Jews were killed in the early twentieth century. The pogroms notwithstanding, when I was growing up I was always told that Bessarabian/Moldavian/Moldovan people were known for being friendly, happy, good natured people.


I know "Bessarabia" is the wikipedia version, but if you use "Basarabia" instead, you could be more politically correct! In fact the name "Bessarabia" derives from the turkish "Besarabya", because at a certain time in history, Moldova was under otoman rule! Kishinev is the russian name for Chisinau!

Just as a sugestion, no nationalist ideas or anything!


----------



## Mulefisk (Mar 22, 2008)

Great pics! Some of those apartment blocks are gorgeous. I'll have to visit Moldova some time.


----------



## Nomels (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks Man - more please


----------



## AntiRacistWarrior (Nov 10, 2011)

*Moldova data set*



*Race:* 99% white, 1% other races


*GDP per capita (dollar PPP):* $ 3,092 (ranks *132th* in the world).


*Life expectancy:* 68.9 years (ranks *118th* in the world).


*Human Development Index (HDI):* 0.649 (ranks *111th* in the world).


*Population living under 2 dollars (PPP) a day: * 11.5% of population


----------



## Goy (Sep 27, 2014)

*Romania and Moldova united!!!!*


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

*GDP* in *Moldova* is expected to reach 10.30 USD Billion by the end of *2020*, according to Trading Economics global macro models and analysts expectations. In the long-term, the *Moldova GDP* is projected to trend around 11.40 USD Billion in 2021 and 12.30 USD Billion in 2022, according to our econometric models.


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

*The Gross Domestic Product (GDP) in Moldova contracted 7 percent in the second quarter of 2020 over the previous quarter.*


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

*The Gross Domestic Product per capita in Moldova was last recorded at 3715.77 US dollars in 2019. The GDP per Capita in Moldova is equivalent to 29 percent of the world's average.*


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------

